# Any Interest in a SketchUp Challenge?



## SketchUp Guru (26 Jun 2008)

Give this a go. Except for some cropping in Picasa, this was done entirely within SketchUp


----------



## tnimble (26 Jun 2008)

Thats a nice deisng Dave. Will give it a try this evening.


----------



## tnimble (27 Jun 2008)

Well finely. I tried to make it but when saving the design Sketchup stopped responding. (At work we currently have a very bad internet connection (bad cable that is sorted out next week by the telephone company) this causes some strange behaviour on the network drivers mappen over internet on remote servers)

But anyhow I have just drawn yet another bowl/pot/vase.






These are about the steps I took:






- draw a profile
- draw a 12th arc as a patch
- use the follow me tool to make the bowl/pot/vase section.
- drawn a rectangle and copied it multiple times (copy one type x15 or what ever number of times)
- use intersect and delete the rectangles
- select apiece of the section by double clicking it make it into a component (make sure to tick the box replace in model)
- select half the stack of segmets and rotate it 15 degrees.
- select the complete stack and rotae it 30 degrees and type x10
- colour the segments
- enter a few of the segment components. In the view menu select show hidden geometry. Start drawing some pattern.

su_challenge_4.skp


----------



## oddsocks (28 Jun 2008)

seeing as I only last week downloaded sketchup and have yet to even try the demo chair these posts show the power of the tool. Did you use the free or paid for version?

PS - i like the chair demo on youtube as it shows a chair as I describe most things I make - get a block of wood and cut out the bits that don't look like a chair!
Dave


----------



## SketchUp Guru (28 Jun 2008)

Dave, yes, SketchUp is very powerful. Hacking away at a big block is one way to approach using SketchUp. As you get more familiar with it you'll find other, better ways.

To answer your question, I have the Pro version of SketchUp but everything I did in the above could be done in the free version as well.

And to tnimble, that is one way to do it but not the way I did it. My version was much faster. Still, you're thinking and that's the main point.


----------

